# Oggevatn See???



## eöbzander (16. November 2005)

Moin! Hat jemand von euch schon mal im oggevatn See in südnorwegen geangelt oder irgentwelche Sachen über diesen see gehört? fahre da im sommer ´2006 hin und hab kein plan was es da so gibt;+ ;+ ;+ 
danke schon mal im vorraus! gruß eöbzander


----------



## Jirko (16. November 2005)

*AW: Oggevatn See???*

nabend eöbzander #h

ich leg mal ne kopie deines threads im passenden unterforum an und hoffe, daß du jemanden findest, der dort schon rumgepantscht hat  via kvasir hab ich mal auf die schnelle´n paar foddos gefunden #h


----------



## eöbzander (17. November 2005)

*AW: Oggevatn See???*

danke dir! ja ich wusste nicht genau wo man das passend hin packen könnte!


----------



## Seehaeschen (21. November 2005)

*AW: Oggevatn See???*

hi,
hab auf die schnelle nur das gefunden: 
http://www.ogge.no/index.php?show=16&expand=16
#h Seehaeschen


----------

